# Mutant Plexx



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello there. A mate has offered me a bottle of Mutant Plexx but after googling it i cant find any info on it whatsoever. Have any of you guys tried/heard of it?

Cheers


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

It's 18mg superdrol, 45mg halodrol, 18mg dimethazine, and 60mg 13-ethyl per serving and made by "Anabolic Formulations".


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Serving Size:1 Capsule

Servings Per Container: 84

17b-hydroxy-2a, 17b-dimethyl-5a-androstan-3-1-azine 10mg*

13ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2-5diene-17one 22.5mg*

2a,17a-dimethyl-17a-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 7.5mg*

4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-ene-3,17-diol 15mg*

Milk Thistle Powder and NAC 100mg*

Other Ingredients

Maltodextrin,Cilicone Dioxide,Gelatin

*Daily Value Not Established

PLEASE READ LABEL CAREFULLY

Suggested Use of *Mega Plexx*:

Take one capsule 3 times per day for 4 weeks. Allow at least 30 days before restarting this product

did it not change it's name to this?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Serving Size:1 Capsule
> 
> Servings Per Container: 84
> 
> ...


84 is a strange number of caps to include.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

henryv said:


> 84 is a strange number of caps to include.


3 a day x 4 weeks = 84caps.

what do u think about a quad stack like this vs sd matrix alone?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 3 a day x 4 weeks = 84caps.
> 
> what do u think about a quad stack like this vs sd matrix alone?


Yeah, I know it's 28 days. It's just odd, the industry "standard" is 30 days per bottle.

I don't like the "more is better" attitude these stacks promote.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers for the info guys. So is it the same as Mega Plex? Anyone recommend it or is it just another gimmick?


----------



## TexasD (Oct 21, 2011)

I did a cycle. I was new to the pro-hormone products when I bought it, well actually it was the third product I bought. Out of the three I received really good results. Basically put on 10 pounds of muscle in a month, pretty easily as well. I was leaning me out and putting on the muscle so I was a good combination. Watch out though for the typical sides... My nipples started to hurt during the later part of the month which means I am more susceptible to estrogen conversion which can give you the "Bitch Titts." (Not Good, only surgery will correct that crap.) I also noticed my voice gets a bit scratchy and deeper now later in the day when I get tired.

Basically a good product to get you what you are looking for but take a PCT (correctly), a liver detox, and drink a bunch of water.

If I ever go down the road with this level of supplement again I will be using "Anavar." But honestly, sure you will get big with any booster pills but the risks are a bit much. Unless you want a 7k surgery for your boobs and a bad liver...Just my opinion haha.


----------

